# Spicy Food



## Jakoba (Aug 7, 2010)

I know this is probably a silly question and I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to answer me! I am 5 months pregnant and I know you are supposed to stay away from spicy foods while pregnant and breast feeding. My question is, are you supposed to stay away from spicy foods while pregnant because they can cause you indigestion and heartburn? Or do spicy foods also have a negative effect on baby in some way? My latest cravings are very spicy and I'm worried that it might effect the baby, if that's the case I will steer clear. Otherwise I've been very lucky with indigestion and heartburn and the spice has been helpful in keeping me regular. It's only been the past two days and I just wanted to ask and make sure I wasn't harming the baby in any way by eating them. Thanks again for your time


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's no particular reason that you should stay away from spicy food, just if you do suffer from heartburn, it may make it worse, so if you are wanting spicy food and can cope with it, go for it!!
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jakoba (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

